# Reservist BMQ and College at the same time



## korey (22 Sep 2006)

Hey there,
I think I've finally come to the decision to go reserves, and my bmq starts late October. My question is, how tough is it to handle weekend BMQ and College at the same time? Im taking an electronics Engineering course, with a decent amount of homework. Im anxious and would love for it to work out, but am wondering if anyone else has done this and found it too difficult?
Thanks alot!


----------



## Shamrock (22 Sep 2006)

It'll work out however you want it to.  The weekends you're on course, don't expect a lot of time to do homework & studying. Look at your syllabus to determine when projects will be due and exams occuring.  Budget your time accordingly -- if you *absolutely* need to, ask for a slight extension.  You're going to have to work a lot harder to maintain your marks and succeed on course, but it's easily doable.  Lots of reservists are full time post-secondary students & lots of them do their BMQ's during weekends.

If you find yourself having a hard time balancing course and schoolwork, consider your viability as a reservist.  Once you're done course and enter your unit, you're going to have similar demands placed on your time.  Find out the parade schedule of your unit and see if you can fit it. Some units will parade more or less than others.


----------



## korey (22 Sep 2006)

Is there bmq material that i will to study between weekends?


----------



## Shamrock (22 Sep 2006)

Jep, but it isn't nearly as intense as engineering.


----------



## Rice0031 (22 Sep 2006)

Hey man,
I am doing exactly that. I am in college at the moment, and I just got sworn in last week. BMQ should start soon. Just stay organized, keep your load balanced (ie: do your assignments and projects when they're assigned) and you should be fine.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (22 Sep 2006)

FWIW

I did three years of college, including my post-grad 3rd year,  while in the Reserves working training nights, weekends and sometimes teaching on BMQ and other courses.

Time Management and a good work ethic will get you thru it.  Its definitely do-able.  And, unlike most employers, if you miss a night or an exercise for a legitimate education reason, it was (atleast in my unit) nothing they got bent out of shape over.   Provided you let them know and, if required, submitted your memo stating you had school work.

Keep in mind though, that was NOT during my BMQ.  During BMQ, you will not be able to miss training, or if you do miss to much you maybe removed from the course.

Its a bit of a challenge to do both, but thats what makes it all the more fun!

MRM


----------



## korey (22 Sep 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> FWIW
> 
> I did three years of college, including my post-grad 3rd year,  while in the Reserves working training nights, weekends and sometimes teaching on BMQ and other courses.
> 
> ...


Should be a busy 5 months then im guessing! A little bit of time managment and organizational practise will be good for me. This may be a bit personal, but did doing that leave you with almost no social ife?


----------



## Yrys (22 Sep 2006)

I'm sure Recce will respond to you shortly but...

My experience of 8 courses and 26 hours of job/week
(since 23rd August) is : NO LIFE.

I was sick yesterday and I suddenly realised that it was 
my first day off (work and school) in a month...

I keep contact with friends that are outside my work/school 
by  email...

I'm waiting for December for my next day off.

BUT it's my choice because if I add social life to the picture,
I won't have enough sleep, then will feel foggy all the time,
because I don't have time to 'recuperate'. I prefer to sight at friends going out,
but being fresh (or almost) in the morning.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (22 Sep 2006)

No not at all.  I was also on the Student Council at the college, managed to get elected to the Board of Governor's of the college, was involved with the Mess Committe at work, and still had a social life.  There really is alot of hours in the day when you want to use them right.   ;D

Busy?  Yup, you betcha.  But I still found and had time to unwind, play hard or veg out.

The big question would, for me, be how many weekends a month would the BMQ take?

And then, really, you need to decide how much you want to take on.  I took on lots, and was glad I did.  

But you are the only one that can decide for you.

Hope that helps.

Cheers

MRM


----------



## korey (22 Sep 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> No not at all.  I was also on the Student Council at the college, managed to get elected to the Board of Governor's of the college, was involved with the Mess Committe at work, and still had a social life.  There really is alot of hours in the day when you want to use them right.   ;D
> 
> Busy?  Yup, you betcha.  But I still found and had time to unwind, play hard or veg out.
> 
> ...


Thats extremely impressive, and encouraging. thanks alot! I was told that BMQ is every other weekend, for about 5 months.
Im looking forward to the challenge.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (22 Sep 2006)

Not meant to be impressive, but to show how much time there really is available if you want to squeeze what you want out of it to reach your goals.

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Juvat (25 Sep 2006)

Korey,

I was and will be a Course Offr for a weekend Reserve BMQ in Toronto.  From my experience last year, a lot of the candidates that were voluntarily RTU'd (Returned to Unit) were in that state due to poor time management skills pertaining to their social, work and school lives.

Some courses, depending on staff limitations and on timings of the course will be most accommodating, in that make up training would be available, however the reason has to justify it.  Keep in mind that if you want an exam to be deferred at your school you can always request through your chain of command to have a letter written by either the Course Offr or the Battle School CO addressed to your department.

As a courtesy to your staff, do let them know of how your schedule is and the important dates involved (i.e projects, exams, etc....) that way there will be no surprises.  Work with your staff on possible solutions.  The one thing I hated last year was candidates using school as a last minute excuse to miss training on a weekend.

Good luck on your course.

Cheers


----------



## cplcaldwell (25 Sep 2006)

Juvat said:
			
		

> The one thing I hated last year was candidates using school as a last minute excuse to miss training on a weekend.



And the one thing _I hated_ was the look on _his_ face when I had to hand him a memo and say "Sir, Bloggins can't go on the Range Weekend (which has been scheduled for six months) because he/she has just realized that he/she has a basket weaving mid term on Wednesday and _needs_ the weekend off..."

*Get the School Calendar out, talk to your Profs, Get the Training Schedule out, talk to your Directing Staff. Mark off a Calendar with both sets of dates, AS SOON AS YOU CAN. Post said calendar on your forehead.*

Remember, we're giving up our 'lives' as well, we tend to frown on chicanery. Conflicts should be able to be identifed many months in advance, save a very, very, very, few.



> Some courses, depending on staff limitations and on timings of the course will be most accommodating, in that make up training would be available, however the reason has to justify it...



Be honest, be diligent, you will be dealt with in like kind, as far as possible.


----------

